# Wilt, Arnold, and Andre!



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

L-R: Wilt "the Stilt" Chamberlain, Arnold "the Oak" Schwarzenegger, Andre "the Giant" Roussimoff

I've seen another image taken the same time as the one above, but Wilt and Andre are lifting Arnold off the ground and it looks like Arnold is pedaling his legs! lol

Never seen this image until now, though.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 6, 2010)

This one


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol, I was such a huge Arnie fan.  I really appreciated his....uh....acting skills. That's it, acting skills.   I like the pics!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

^^^Arnold still has it! 



blazeftp said:


> This one



That's the one! 



CellarDoor said:


> Lol, I was such a huge Arnie fan.  I really appreciated his....uh....acting skills. That's it, acting skills.   I like the pics!



There's obviously a reason that Arnold was considered a ladies man.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 6, 2010)

Curt,
I just tried for a guy to train me, that has himself in photos next to "our" man Arnold.  I am not too sure the outcome, but you know I'll be on it.  Oh, Mr. Arnold , What????!!??


----------

